# Seaguar Grand Max



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I like Seaguar (the basic blue label ) in larger sizes -but for leader material under 40lb I much prefer Ande Fluoro... You get almost twice as much per spool - for less money... and every time a manufacturer comes out with their latest and greatest new thing - I find myself wondering whether its more an attempt to hype sales than any real improvement...

Then again you could always argue that I'm a cynical SOB on a good day...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I am using Sunline Sniper FC for all my leader and tippet under 25lb. The one thing that always impresses me is the diameter to strength ratio. Im sure the Ande FC is good but the 15lb is the same diameter as 18lb Sunline. Same with many other manufactures, pay attention to diameter rather than pound test if you are looking to be stealthy. The Seaguar Blue Label is also a good option and is smaller diameter than many others. One thing I never understood is why I can buy high end Sunline on a 200yd spool for the same a 50yd Spool of Seaguar Blue. Both are 100% FC and both top tier FC lines and other than the Blue Label being slightly stiffer than the Sunline Sniper, there is no difference. If you want a little stiffer Sunline, buy the Shooter.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not familiar with their Sniper or Shooter lines but I do have some of their FC100 and the #16 measures .013" compared to #16.5 Grand Max .011". One of the main features I liked about Grand Max was that it was the thinnest diameter to strength ratio I could find.
I may try their new Gold Label in #15 & #20, it's not quite as thin but the closest diameter to the Grand Max.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@sidelock Grand max was by far the thinnest out there. That is for sure.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out Trouthunter fluoro.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sidelock?
View attachment 63890


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When you only look at diameter for different leader makes you might be overlooking something I think is very important- abrasion resistance... 

Because in the dark waters of the Everglades we can get away with heavier fly leaders...
We never use leaders lighter than 20lb and for spin or plug gear our absolutely lightest leaders are 30lb many times 40lb... 

My greatest concern is abrasion resistance since a big snook or medium sized tarpon can shred 40lb...

Many times anglers that bring their own rods to fish with me have leaders rigged -that are just much too light for our conditions...


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

devrep said:


> sidelock?
> View attachment 63890


x2


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> Check out Trouthunter fluoro.


I have but its also thicker although i hear its nice stuff.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> When you only look at diameter for different leader makes you might be overlooking something I think is very important- abrasion resistance...
> 
> Because in the dark waters of the Everglades we can get away with heavier fly leaders...
> We never use leaders lighter than 20lb and for spin or plug gear our absolutely lightest leaders are 30lb many times 40lb...
> ...


Bob, have you tried Cortland Fluoro yet?
Most abrasion resistant I’ve found.
And available in 100yd spools.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I will +1 the cortland as well. Used it in 50lb to 10lb just still not as thin but very good stuff


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sidelock said:


> I have but its also thicker although i hear its nice stuff.


OX Trouthunter is 0.011 inch diameter for 15.7# which is pretty close to Grand Max. For sure Grand Max is a bit stronger but Trouthunter is reasonably close. One thing really important for guys who like to use the less known stuff. They may or may not be very accurate when it comes to what they state as their strength and especially diameter.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

ifsteve said:


> One thing really important for guys who like to use the less known stuff. They may or may not be very accurate when it comes to what they state as their strength and especially diameter.


Just because you consider it less known does not mean it is. There are a number of lines that far exceed the quality of the stuff hanging in a fly shop just because it says tippet.

Trouthunter is also listing 01X, 02X 03X Big Game tippet now but no specs that I can find. That might be interesting.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

nativejax said:


> Just because you consider it less known does not mean it is. There are a number of lines that far exceed the quality of the stuff hanging in a fly shop just because it says tippet.
> 
> Trouthunter is also listing 01X, 02X 03X Big Game tippet now but no specs that I can find. That might be interesting.


and just because it says "tippet" it automatically costs twice as much as the very same stuff spooled in larger quantities for spin fishing. Go figure !


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

What are people using for a thin 20lb?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I had some grand max that I had a lot of problem with it breaking in situations where it shouldn’t, I have used some regular spin fishing Seaguar red label Flouro I think in 10lb and like it and have had it for years. 

Ande is probably my favorite cause it’s easy to come buy, and not as expensive.

I will have to check the sunline stuff.


----------



## WillyF (Mar 5, 2019)

nativejax said:


> Trouthunter is also listing 01X, 02X 03X Big Game tippet now but no specs that I can find. That might be interesting.


Trouthunter Fluoro:

01x - 18.5 lb / .012 in
02x - 20.5 lb / .013 in
03x - 25 lb / .015 in

25m spools (27.34 yards) at $17.99 per spool (best price I could find online), so that's 66 cents per yard. Seems to be a bit cheaper than the Seaguar Gold Label ($18.99 - $24.99 FOR 25 yd spools -- price increases with diameter), which is the replacement for Grand Max.

I have a sneaking suspicion that Grand Max/Gold Label and Trouthunter are the same stuff. Both are double structure fluorocarbons made in Japan. They have the same diameters and breaking strengths generally, and they fared nearly identically in the Yellowstone Angler Tippet Shootout. The difference are likely within the manufacturing tolerances, and I'd guess that you might see more variance from one spool to another of the same brand than you might between one spool of Seaguar and one of Trouthunter.

I believe (based on reading various rumors across the Internet) that Seaguar or their parent company makes fluorocarbon for a number of brands, but they save the best technology for themselves. Somehow Trouthunter has been able to get the same technology, while I don't know if any other brands get access to the double structure material. I do know that Trouthunter is especially well connected in Japan, so that may be how it happened.

I'm still working through my spools of Grand Max, but I have spools of Trouthunter waiting for when they run out.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@WillyF Thank you for that info. I would be willing to bet Grandmax and Trouthunter have some relation. Same for fly lines, there are about 3 manufactures of fly lines making it for everyone. Sunline is out of Japan and makes stuff for other labels as well, they are the largest line-only manufacturing company in the world.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Does anyone use the Yo-zuri Flouro? I like the small spools it comes in so i can bring a few different tippet strengths in my in my chest pack without taking up much room. Never had a problem with it but no one else has mentioned it so it has me second guessing....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> What are people using for a thin 20lb?


Go to Walmart and look in the fishing dept. Pick up a spool of 20lb Tsunami Pro Grade Fluorocarbon and one in the 30lb. Thinner diameter, pretty stiff for FC (which offsets it being thinner, to help turnover bigger flies), ultra clear and the larger spools for low memory, reasonably priced. I've been using the stuff for most of my inshore bite leader and have use the 20 for tippet, where the situation calls for 20lb. Great stuff. I've been using it for 5yrs now and love the stuff.








https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tsunami-Fluorocarbon-Leader-30-lb-25-yd/23704350

They don't carry it over 30lbs or under 20lbs. But you can go online and buy it if you need it.

For bulk 10-15lb tippet material that I keep in the boat, go to Dicks Sporting Goods and get either the Sunline Fluorocarbon in the larger spools or BPS for P-Line in the same lb test.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pierson said:


> Does anyone use the Yo-zuri Flouro? I like the small spools it comes in so i can bring a few different tippet strengths in my in my chest pack without taking up much room. Never had a problem with it but no one else has mentioned it so it has me second guessing....


I use it (I buy it from Bass Pro) for 50-60lb bite leader in the larger spools, but don't use it in the smaller spools. However, from 12-6lb tippet, I'll use Varivas in the small spools for my hip pack.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

If at BPS, their house brand Offshore Extreme is just repackaged Seaguar for less money. Even has a Seaguar quality control sticker on it. I've been using it for a few years and have been happy with it. I may try the Ande as that seems like a smoking deal.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya'll are confusing the hell out of me. I have been using Berkley Vanish for SW tippet for quite a while, is that bad practice? 

I got a fancy Rio tippet spool set with 2lb-12lb but I only use it in fresh water since most of the smaller stuff is such a PITA to tie knots with.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vanish is fluoro carbon coated mono or something similar vs pure fluoro per my understanding. 

I have used it in a pinch one time on a poon trip and had trouble with some knots and could see some of the coating let go.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Vanish is fluoro carbon coated mono or something similar vs pure fluoro per my understanding.
> 
> I have used it in a pinch one time on a poon trip and had trouble with some knots and could see some of the coating let go.


Interesting, I have never had an issue, but guess I should have clarified, I have mostly been using it int the 10&12# flavors.


----------



## Jason La Forest (Jul 2, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> I like Seaguar (the basic blue label ) in larger sizes -but for leader material under 40lb I much prefer Ande Fluoro... You get almost twice as much per spool - for less money... and every time a manufacturer comes out with their latest and greatest new thing - I find myself wondering whether its more an attempt to hype sales than any real improvement...
> 
> Then again you could always argue that I'm a cynical SOB on a good day...


Is blue label always milky white looking? I just bought some to try out an ‘upgrade’ in stealth and abrasion over my usual rio shock but it looks white and reflects light terribly in or out of water. Bad batch or standard/preferred?


----------

